# Reconnecting electricity supply



## Extremaduramike (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm looking at a property which has been disconnected from mains electricity. I have a feeling it was disconnected as a result of an outstanding bill. Does anybody know what the situation is for a new purchaser? Does the new purchaser have to pay the outstanding bill before being reconnected?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Extremaduramike said:


> I'm looking at a property which has been disconnected from mains electricity. I have a feeling it was disconnected as a result of an outstanding bill. Does anybody know what the situation is for a new purchaser? Does the new purchaser have to pay the outstanding bill before being reconnected?


the debt would stay with the property, so unless the vendor pays before you purchase then yes, you'd have to pay it


----------



## Extremaduramike (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick, clear reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

You may find that if you can get re connected that they find that your wiring or fuse box is not upto scratch and there will be additional charges for that. I would try to get a price for the whole lot before you proceed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the debt would stay with the property, so unless the vendor pays before you purchase then yes, you'd have to pay it


This is not necessarily the case!

If you ask for a new contract then the old bill stays with the old contract. At least, that's what happened to us when one of our 'tenants' left without paying the bill. We were able to prove that they owned the bill and not us.

However, you will have to make sure that you have all the paperwork; escritura, habitation licence, boletin etc.


Alternatively, make it a condition of the sale - that is, make the vendor get it sorted BEFORE any money is exchanged.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> This is not necessarily the case!
> 
> If you ask for a new contract then the old bill stays with the old contract. At least, that's what happened to us when one of our 'tenants' left without paying the bill. We were able to prove that they owned the bill and not us.
> 
> ...


that's interesting - I didn't realise that

either way, I'd still make sure the vendor sorted it out before I committed to buying


----------



## Extremaduramike (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, snikpoh, that's what happened with our internet connection. The new connection was in our name and the old debt "died" with the old contract. 
So, perhaps, armed with an escritura showing we purchased a property today (for example) we could ask Iberdrola for a new contract and avoid paying the previous owner's debt. 
I have a funny feeling something would go wrong!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They would probably ask for a new 'boletin' if nothing has been done to wiring since 2007. Which would mean upgrading to new regs before connection.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> They would probably ask for a new 'boletin' if nothing has been done to wiring since 2007. Which would *MAY *mean upgrading to new regs before connection.



See post #5 - for a new contract you would certainly expect to have to produce the documents I mentioned.


I stress again though - *make the vendor get it sorted BEFORE any money is exchanged*.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> See post #5 - for a new contract you would certainly expect to have to produce the documents I mentioned.
> 
> 
> I stress again though - *make the vendor get it sorted BEFORE any money is exchanged*.


Fully agree with last statement. If he starts to waver reduce price by quite a few 000's as it'll cost that to sort it especially if it needs a substantial rewire.


----------

